# [asmallkitten] ZZ YouTube Tutorial



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2012)

This beast is over three hours long. not sure why it hasn't been posted yet.
Phil will likely answer any/all questions you have here.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD9771CF83F13B110


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 16, 2012)

lol Phil was the one who taught me ZZ over Skype


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah I put it in my sig. I really learned a lot watching his eoline talk.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I will make some supplementary videos/documents to this tutorial if anybody wants to see anything specific I did not mention.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Phil, do you mind making a written tutorial. Im not allowed to watch long videos due to internet cap and im interested in ZZ


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 16, 2012)

I wouldn't mind, but there's already a very good written tutorial. You can find it here. Let me know if you have any questions after you read this.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I wouldn't mind, but there's already a very good written tutorial. You can find it here. Let me know if you have any questions after you read this.



I do have questions that no one has answered. After i find all 'bad' edges, it says to put them on either F or B faces and then quarter turn, but i just messes up other edges. it doesnt make sense to me ,


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 16, 2012)

When you make an F/B quarter turn, you affect the orientation of 4 edges at once. If you do this on 4 "bad" edges, you fix them. If you have a multiple of 4, fix 4 and then the other 4 and then the other 4 (if applicable). If you have another number, orienting the edges involves purposely making "good" ones "bad". You cannot use F or B quarter turns to move the edges around. 

*Other stuff that might help*
It's lengthy to explain in words, but if you watch this video starting from 8:06, you will see how to fix 2 edges. In the same video (at 15:36) I go over how to fix 6 edges. Long story short, you can fix 4 and then 2. Another way to do it is fixing 3 while purposely making 1 originally "good" edge "bad". Then you can group that new "bad" edge with the remaining 3. Fixing 10 uses the same concepts as fixing 6. It's either 4+4+4 or 4 and then doing the remaining 6 is 3->1->3.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for making these vids. I'm fairly new to cubing, having started in December with CFOP (although I've owned a cube, and known a 'method' for about 10 years). Unfortunately I have to sleep, otherwise I'd watch the whole series now, but I'm up to ZZF2L. The videos are looooong, but very easy to follow if you're patient and interested enough!

I didn't come to your tutorials looking to 'convert' to ZZ, but more to pick up some tips I could incorporate into my current method. I currently average about 25-28 seconds, and I know I'll never have the finger speed of some of the faster cubers, so I've been looking at ways to make my solves more efficient. I already have a dozen things I know I need to work on (like my terrible lookahead), but it never hurts to do a little research, right? ;-) I'd noticed that the best CFOP users incorporate the following 3 things that I've been interested in:

1 - x-crosses, or use some form of block-building in their first 2 layers
2 - edge control when inserting the final F2L pair, to dictate the LL edge orientation (lots of cases for marginal gain)
3 - COLL. Tricky when you have 57 OLLs!

From what I've learned so far, it looks like throwing in some edge orientation at the start of what would essentially remain a CFOP solve, I could reduce the number of possible F2L cases dramatically. Just from a quick scan of cubewhiz (http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.php), to my untrained (in EO recognition) eye, it would appear that only 20 of the 41 CFOP F2L 'cases' are possible with correct edge orientation. I use intuitive F2l, and some of my cases use F or B turns, so I'd have to change a little, but looks like this small compromise would probably be worthwhile.

In addition, once I've got my EOline, I have the option to stick with CFOP and drop in my two remaining cross edges alone, or build 2x2x1s (easier because edges are correctly oriented) and effectively make either a single or double x-cross with ZZ. From here, as noted above, my two remaining F2L pairs could only be one of a possible 20 cases, and be inserted using only R/U/L moves, leaving an easy OLL. With only 7 OLL cases, COLL or even 1-look LL is then a realistic prospect. 

Just using this as a sounding-board really. If anything I say is drastically wrong or misses the point completely, please feel free to correct me. From what I can see, there's no down-side to at least incorporating ZZ elements into CFOP. But then is it basically a ZZ solve (unless I use an F or B turn to insert an F2L pair and screw up my EO?).

Looking forward to watching the rest of the series when I have time. Thanks again!


----------

